# Pandora.com best radio ever



## nobu (Sep 3, 2009)

Pandora.com is a streaming radio site that looks at what songs you like and what you don't to make you a personalized radio station. I use it constantly at school rather than my mp3 player, it even has some really obscure stuff, total a+ site.

_Edit: fixed the link -C_


----------

